# Patron Saint of Mental Illness



## Retired (May 30, 2010)

I recently came across an article that referred to St. Dymphna as the patron saint of mental illness, something I was not previously aware of.

_Excerpt from a recent bulletin from St. Patrick's Cathedral, N.Y_


> Dymphna is a 7th century Irish saint who is the patroness of those suffereing from emotional psychological difficulties, as well as any illnes of the mind such as Alzheimer's or Autism



Google provides lots of information on St. Dymphna including this one that I found interesting.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 30, 2010)

wow there is saint for everything i will have to look up on this one never hurt of it before


----------



## Daniel (May 30, 2010)

On a lighter note, some secular beats of her namesake:

Saint Dymphna: Gang Gang Dance Music


----------

